
Getting Started With Riak & Python - tswicegood
http://pragmaticbadger.com/latestnews/2010/nov/16/getting-started-riak-python/
======
lusis
I'm glad the mentioned the pain in the ass that protobufs are under python
right now.

------
percept
On how it's being used:

"We're not about to drop PostgreSQL as our primary data storage layer, but
Riak seems to make a great complimentary datastore . . . "

~~~
toastdriven
We do most of our development in Django, so Postgres is a natural fit. Every
tool has its sweet spots, so you should use the tool that best fits the task.

For instance, Postgres is great for highly structured data (say, photos on a
website). Riak shines when your data flexs more & you have a lot of it (say an
activity stream).

------
rix0r
A key-value store written in Erlang, stores JSON and executes MapReduce
queries, and is accessible as a web service.

Why no mention of CouchDB and how Riak differs?

~~~
toastdriven
I was tempted to do some comparison, especially to Couch/Mongo/Cassandra, but
ran out of time. I'll consider a follow up that compares them.

In short, Riak wins out to me against all three:

* Faster than Couch & easier clustering * Better data integrity than Mongo * Less conceptual overhead & simpler code than Cassandra

------
wladimir
Another key/value store? I'm sure it has its own specific advantages and
disadvantages which make it different from all the others. Still, there's a
lot of those popping up lately...

~~~
seancribbs
Riak has been open-source and freely available since August 2009.

